# alternate option for fixing avi index?



## jitu (Dec 26, 2011)

can anybody tell me the alternate option for fixing avi index which vlc player shows for a broken avi file....and it takes too much time for fixing it..


----------



## CA50 (Dec 27, 2011)

try tools like AVImedic or DivFix++ to attempt to repair corrupt avi video files


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 27, 2011)

try MPC & Potplayer...


----------



## CA50 (Dec 27, 2011)

^ mate MPC aka media player classic, doesn't fix a corrupt avi file, it just plays it


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 27, 2011)

CA50 said:


> ^ mate MPC aka media player classic, doesn't fix a corrupt avi file, it just plays it



oh...ok 

here use this 

Download AVIFixed 2.0 b1 Free - It can rebuild the index part of the movie file - Softpedia

one more tool  DivFix++ 
*www.makeuseof.com/tag/how-to-repair-broken-avi-files-that-wont-play-windows-only/


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 27, 2011)

sometimes when i encounter these errors i simply convert them to some other format using Format Factory (or similar converter). most of the time it gets fixed.


----------



## CA50 (Dec 27, 2011)

^ does the problem gets fully solved ?

Nice method though


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 28, 2011)

yes. most of the time. with format factory either you get a fully working file or the conversion will fail and there won't be any output. i do this for media files recovered from friend's formatted pendrive


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 28, 2011)

Sam said:


> yes. most of the time. with format factory either you get a fully working file or the conversion will fail and there won't be any output. i do this for media files recovered from friend's formatted pendrive



nope..three possibilities are there
A.fully working file
B.failed conversion
C.Partial working file (will be converted to a particular time line)


----------



## CA50 (Dec 28, 2011)

@Sam, thanks for that, will be handy in future


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 28, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> nope..three possibilities are there
> A.fully working file
> B.failed conversion
> *C.Partial working file (will be converted to a particular time line)*



only once this happened. a 1hr30min video gave a ~1hr video as the latter part was corrupted.



CA50 said:


> @Sam, thanks for that, will be handy in future



my pleasure


----------

